# SO WHO IS GETTING THE MONEY???



## Triple E (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.factcheck.org/askfactcheck/does_the_government_really_make_more_in.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

RE: SO WHO IS GETTING THE MONEY???

Not us ,, that is for sure ,, steve ,, i think tex might have a hand in all this ,,     :laugh:  :laugh:  u know come to think of it ,, have not seen him around on here for a bit  HMMMMMMMMMM ??????  :evil:  :evil: 
No reallly i am JK around ,, but i am sure they could address that ck to all of us here on the forums  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:      :clown:  :clown:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 7, 2011)

Re: SO WHO IS GETTING THE MONEY???



"... to the question  of whether motorists pay more per gallon to the government than to  oil-company profits, we can say only this:  The answer depends ..."

Informative article, but pointless.

One thing that always gripes me in reading the news about "_oil companies_" and how much money "_they_" make is that we have few ways of knowing what any business "_makes_."

And most people have miniscule understanding of the accounting that goes on in a business and possibly less knowledge of _their own_ accounting. 

Bring up a news story about those evil "_oil company_ _profits_" and everyone's an expert.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Re: SO WHO IS GETTING THE MONEY???

oh boy, that got his panties in a wad. But, when  THEY  advertise BILLIONS in profit, it does get everyone attention when we are paying high price at the pump.  I AM NOT AND EXPERT JUST A CONSUMER PAYING HIGH DOLLAR AT THE PUMP. This is JMHO.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 7, 2011)

Re: SO WHO IS GETTING THE MONEY???



Really the whole point was to get Tex going. :laugh: :laugh: 

No, just think of how many gallons of gas is sold each hour. Just think how much tax is put into the bucket of the government each hour, just on fuel alone.They keeping asking for more. 

This week in Idaho and Washington two people won the Mega Lottery, 380 million dollars. Between the states and the feds they keep 210 million. They just keep asking for more. :disapprove: :disapprove:  :dead: 

Oh I nearly forgot, yesterday congress cut their budget by 5% for a total of 35 million. WOW!!!


----------

